# going bald



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a 5 1/2 year old male that has lost all his hair on the tips and creases of his ears and where they connect to his head. he doesn't have mange or anything like that he just lost his hair one week and it never grew back craziest thing i have ever seen. its been 2 months and he's still bald 
his new nick name is old man I'll post some pics when I take some its pretty interesting to me I have never had a dog lose hair for no reason and it never grow back he's as healthy as a horse so I know its not his food. He's the fatest dog on the yard short stocky and fat. Can't get him to lose weight.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

ok I know these pictures suck but he wouldn't quit moving. I take photos when he is in the crate and the bars get in the way take them when I get him out and he won't be still. Go Figure but here is his bald ears that the hair won't grow back just thought I would share since I find it interesting and he is to young be looking like an old man


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Have you tried Nu-Stock? It could be flea dermatitis all it takes is one flea to cause a reaction. Could be allergy related. It could be hormonal or thyroid related. If he won't loose weight my guess may be he has a thyroid problem he is right at the age. If you take him to the vet they can draw blood and see if that is the case. Thyroid problems can also cause hair loss in dogs as well.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

It may be the beginning sod a thyroid issue or possibly allergy related...


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> Have you tried Nu-Stock? It could be flea dermatitis all it takes is one flea to cause a reaction. Could be allergy related. It could be hormonal or thyroid related. If he won't loose weight my guess may be he has a thyroid problem he is right at the age. If you take him to the vet they can draw blood and see if that is the case. Thyroid problems can also cause hair loss in dogs as well.


Good advice, true nu stock if that doesn't work, get pure sulfur from a health food store, mix it up really well with vaseline and then apply to the spots, that should get it back if doesn't then I would start looking at other issues like dermatitis and allerigic reactions, as anything changed lately?


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

no there hasn't been any changes hes on the same food, same shampoo, same area of the yard, same everything. He's always been fat lol. I haven't gotten him to lose weight in probably 3 years. well he lost a little last year but it took me all summer to get 6lbs off of him. I'll take him back to the vet and have them check it out when I take some others in for their shots at the end of the month.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

with all health issues aside, hes not gettin bald, just gettin more head. Sry couldnt help myself.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmao good one


----------

